# in der Hoffung, einen besseren Platz zu finden



## alc112

Hi!!
The orignal sentence in Spanish is:
Al día siguiente viajé a Legat, esperando encontrar un lugar mejor.
(The next day, I travelled to Legat, hoping to find a better place)

I was thinking If I could make two sentences and merge them into one using Während, this way:

Am nächsten Tag, fuhr ich zu Legat
+
Ich hoffte einen besseren Platz zu finden.
=
Am nächsten Tag, fuhr ich zu Legat während Ich einen besseren Platz zu finden hoffte.

(appart of having maybe word order mistakes)Would be posible?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:


> I was thinking If I could make two sentences and merge them into one using Während, this way:


 
No, you would need the nominalization of the verb. However, let's first correct some errors in your sentences. 



> Am nächsten Tag (no comma after adverbs) fuhr ich nach Legat
> +
> Ich hoffte, einen besseren Platz zu finden.
> =
> Am nächsten Tag (again, no comma) fuhr ich nach Legat, während Ich einen besseren Platz zu finden hoffte.


 
One would say it like this:

Am nächsten Tag fuhr ich nach Legat, in der Hoffung, einen besseren Platz zu finden.



> Would that be posible?


 
Nein, ich glaube nicht.


----------



## alc112

Thank you very much, Dani!
German Punctuation always drives me crazy 
Thanks Jana or Elroy for changing thew title


----------



## Sidjanga

alc112 said:


> Al día siguiente viajé a Legat, esperando encontrar un lugar mejor.
> (The next day, I travelled to Legat, hoping to find a better place)
> 
> I was thinking If I could make two sentences and merge them into one..


Muy buenas, alc112!

No sé, quizá sea una pregunta algo boba y ya se hayan puesto de acuerdo y estés muy feliz con el resultado que te propuso Whodunit, pero ¿qué es Legat?

Yo, así a secas, entiendo que es una población (?), y de ser así me suena un poco raro lo del "Platz, que me hace pensar más bien en en que estás esperando que te den una plaza mejor (de la que tenés ahora) en un colegio o una "institiución similar" o por ahí ;-)

¿Qué exactamente querés decir con "un lugar mejor" en castellano?
Por ahora, entendería "einen besseren *Ort*" o incluso "ein besseres Leben" (no creo que finalmente lo dijera así, pero me parece que va por ahí, algo por el estilo en cuanto a lo que quizá quieras expresar en términos generales).

¡Saludos!


----------



## Kajjo

alc112 said:


> Am nächsten Tag, fuhr ich zu Legat + Ich hoffte einen besseren Platz zu finden.
> = Am nächsten Tag, fuhr ich zu Legat während Ich einen besseren Platz zu finden hoffte.


Die Konjunktion "während" stellt einen rein zeitlichen Zusammenhang her. Sinnvoller wäre aber sicherlich ein kausaler Zusammenhang, oder?

_Am nächsten Tag fuhr ich nach Legat, weil ich einen besseren Platz zu finden hoffte.
_
Whodunits Vorschlag "in der Hoffnung" ist ebenfalls kausal und klingt muttersprachlicher.

Formale Anmerkung:
"Ich" wird im Deutschen nicht großgeschrieben (sondern nur am Satzanfang).

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

alc112 said:


> Hi!!
> The orignal sentence in Spanish is:
> Al día siguiente viajé a Legat, esperando /para encontrar un lugar mejor.


 
Podríamos decir:

Am nächsten Tag fuhr ich nach Legat, um einen besseren Platz/Ort zu finden.

Cambia un poco pero es más o menos lo mismo.


----------



## alc112

Sigianga said:


> Muy buenas, alc112!
> 
> No sé, quizá sea una pregunta algo boba y ya se hayan puesto de acuerdo y estés muy feliz con el resultado que te propuso Whodunit, pero ¿qué es Legat?
> 
> Yo, así a secas, entiendo que es una población (?), y de ser así me suena un poco raro lo del "Platz, que me hace pensar más bien en en que estás esperando que te den una plaza mejor (de la que tenés ahora) en un colegio o una "institiución similar" o por ahí ;-)
> 
> ¿Qué exactamente querés decir con "un lugar mejor" en castellano?
> Por ahora, entendería "einen besseren *Ort*" o incluso "ein besseres Leben" (no creo que finalmente lo dijera así, pero me parece que va por ahí, algo por el estilo en cuanto a lo que quizá quieras expresar en términos generales).
> 
> ¡Saludos!



Hola!
Pensé que lo había escrito.
Legat es el nombre de una ciudad que inventé.
el texto es de un cuento que hice.
Te doy un poco de contexto:
El narrador viaja a una isla donde hay dos ciudades: Legat y Lefet. ël primero va a Lefet y le pareció una ciudad fantasma, pués paracía no haber nadie y todo el "entorno" estaba muy deteriorado, pero sin embargo logra encontrar un lugar para dormir. Al día siguiente se va de esta ciudad a la otra y el piensa que va a enocntrar en Legat un lugar mejor, o sea más alegre, con gente, etc. Supuestamente el viajó a esas islas para hacer turismo.

Saludos


----------



## alc112

heidita said:


> Podríamos decir:
> 
> Am nächsten Tag fuhr ich nach Legat, um einen besseren Platz/Ort zu finden.
> 
> Cambia un poco pero es más o menos lo mismo.




Agradezco tu sugerencia, pero no es lo que quiero decir.
No es que el narrador viaja para encontrar algo mejor, es que el viaja esperensado en encontrar algo mejor . Creo que leyendo el contexto que dejé en el mensaje anterior, queda  más claro. Debería haberlo escrito antes.

OFF TOPIC: Aparentemente vamos a tener dos Postiversaries hoy


----------



## Sidjanga

alc112 said:


> Hola!
> Pensé que lo había escrito.
> Legat es el nombre de una ciudad que inventé.
> el texto es de un cuento que hice.
> Te doy un poco de contexto:
> El narrador viaja a una isla donde hay dos ciudades: Legat y Lefet. ël primero va a Lefet y le pareció una ciudad fantasma, pués paracía no haber nadie y todo el "entorno" estaba muy deteriorado, pero sin embargo logra encontrar un lugar para dormir. Al día siguiente se va de esta ciudad a la otra y el piensa que va a enocntrar en Legat un lugar mejor, o sea más alegre, con gente, etc. Supuestamente el viajó a esas islas para hacer turismo.
> 
> Saludos





heidita said:


> Am nächsten Tag fuhr ich nach Legat, um einen besseren Platz/Ort zu finden.
> 
> Cambia un poco pero es más o menos lo mismo.


_Al día siguiente viajé a Legat, esperando encontrar un lugar mejor._

Hmm, quizá lo tengamos que hablar con más detalle, y nos tendrás que contar toda la historia y sobre todo lo que le va a suceder al buen viajero en Legat. 
Por lo general, te digo que la sugerencia de Heidita es más o menos lo que originalmente te iba a proponer yo también.

Bueno, de todas maneras optaría por "Ort", y claro, como ya se ha dicho y pone en el título, más literal sería decir 
"Am nächsten Tag ging (zu Fuß?) / fuhr (mit Zug, Auto, Eselskarren,..) / reiste (klingt sehr formal) ich nach Legat, *in der Hoffnung* einen besseren Ort zu finden".

Y ahora lo del "lugar/Ort", por lo que vislumbro del contexto que diste me parece implicar algo más, y se podría decir "in der Hoffnung mehr Leben / eine heiterere Umgebung /.. zu finden", o incluso -dándole la vuelta- "der Öde / Leere zu entkommen / wieder auf Leben / Menschen / Zivilisation zu stoßen", o algo por el estilo, que no serían para nada traducciones -y mucho menos literales- de tu frase, pero quizá se acerquen más a lo que querés expresar (¿?). 

Voy a seguir pensando, y no dudes en seguir dándonos más detalles, connotaciones e inspiraciones, si todavía no hemos acertado  , para que quede bien la historia.

Saludos


----------



## alc112

"a pedido del público"
Acá está el cuento entero.
Ya tengo que terminada la traducción entera al alemán. *Waiting to be correted by Dani (If he wants)


* *Post #3000!!!*


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:


> "a pedido del público"
> Acá está el cuento entero.
> Ya tengo que terminada la traducción entera al alemán. *Waiting to be correted by Dani (If he wants)*
> 
> 
> *Post #3000!!!*


 
¿Y dónde es la traducción al alemán? Puedo solamente ver tu cuento español en aquel fichero. ¿O quieres dareme tu traducción entera más tarde?


----------



## alc112

Whodunit said:


> ¿Y dónde *está *la traducción al alemán? Puedo solamente ver tu cuento en español en aquel fichero. ¿O quieres dar[S]e[/S]me tu traducción entera más tarde?



Después te la paso por pm.


----------



## Sidjanga

Bueno, felicidades:

1. Por el cuento

2. *¡¡¡Por los 3000!!!*

Y luego de haber leído tu cuento, con -como veo- el tramo en cuestión ya cambiado, te propondría algo como:

"einen freundlicheren und lebendigeren Ort" o quizás "einen Ort mit mehr Leben zu finden".

Saludos


----------

